# Ultrasounding Tonight



## ecftoggs (Oct 26, 2007)

We just returned from our barn where we were ultrasounding our does. I purchased an ultrasound last spring to use on my sows at the hog farm. 

It was very interesting, the does we did were between 44-53 days along. All had missed heats so we were thinking they were bred. Some were easier to see the fetal sacs than others, and we thought we could even make out a few fetuses. Although we have to admit we are very novice and get most of our practice on the sow farm where it is much easier to find the fetal sacs when there may be 12-16 versus 2-3 in goats.

Does anyone else ultrasound? What seems to be the best stage of pregnancy to see number of fetuses. Where do you position your probe?


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

WAY cool to have your own ultrasound machine! 
I'm jealous. I don't know that much about using them on goats...used one quite extensively on dogs (1mo),horses(3-4mo. to make sure they don't reabsorb them),cows (after 60 days) but I'm sure it's not the same type.
There's a vet south of me that *tries* but, through the boer people, I've heard he makes a lot of misses.??? 

Since it's your machine...(if I had one) I'd go back at about 3-4 mo. bred and recheck the does for fetus skeletons, if it will pick them up???? 
Kaye


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Our dairy goat club is having a sonagram party December 1 in Weatherford, Anyone in the area is welcome to come with their goats and hav it done. It is $3.00 per goat. Can't remember what time it starts but it goes until the vet is done. I can find out time for sure if there is anyone close to Weatherford, Tx that wants to go.

Anyway, today at our meeting, they said the does have to be at least 28 days bred for them to see or tell anything, and I think one of the ladies said that if it is about 45 days before due date, the kids were too big, and they couldn't tell you how many.

this vet is pretty good, he can tell you that the goat is bred, and he can tell you how many kids, and most time's he's right on on how many days bred and due date.

Okay, that's my 2cents worth. :biggrin


----------



## goatmom (Oct 26, 2007)

We had the opportunity to do this last Feb-one of the UofA animal science classes had a vet come in with an ultrasound and they invited breeders with different species of animals to look at and compare. 
We took 3 does -#1 about 7 wks from kidding-couldn't tell how many at all due to the size of fetus's but we saw a lot of skeletal detail and body parts. Doe kidded with 2 bucklings

#2 -12 wks from kidding-vet said one fetus-heartbeat was obvious -and what appeared to be an empty sac-vet said she thought one died and was being absorbed -that was a little un-nerving -the doe kidded with 2 bucklings.

#3 -only 6-7 weeks pregnant -vet said 1 fetus -we saw a very clear cross section of the skull -really interesting that we could see more on the one the least pregnant -I didn't believe the 1 fetus since her prior 2 kiddings were twins -doe twinned- 1 of each. 

It was a great tool to know for sure they were pregnant -not that there was much doubt on #1.
Had I realized the exact procedure -would definitely not have taken her -maybe not #2 -didn't know it would be internal probe -had to lay does on their back-oh such happy girls they were!! I got a couple bruises out of that myself.But on your own farm would be different story not dealing with the ride, people and other animals.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

I still want to figure out how to use my doppler SO far I havent been able to ever ear anything but the mom even when I KNOW the doe is bred (as in a week out so the babies should be big enough to easily hear)


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

yuck, I woudn't have liked the internal probe thing either. This one is done with the paddles and goup, just like a pregnant momma :biggrin


----------



## Tricia (Oct 26, 2007)

A while back, Colleen Monahan put together this page on ultrasounding:

http://www.oberhasli.org/redtailridge/utz/ultrasound1.html

We tend to ultrasound pregnant doelings to see if we can check for multiples around day 50. So-so in doing so!


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

As Sheryl has mentioned, Central Texas Dairy Goat Club is having a sonogram party on December lst. I believe that Dr. Herbal is going to be doing it, and he trained under John Edwards of Stephenville (notorious EGGS herd).
The price is certainly reasonable, so anyone that can make the drive to Weatherford, come on out!!!


----------



## Knotneer (Nov 12, 2007)

I heard this story from a producer at the MDGA conference.

They decided to have a vet ultrasound all their does, then Lute and rebreed the open ones. Itlooked like all their Nubians hadn't settled, but the other breeds were mostly bred. They Luted all the Nubians- and discovered that they had indeed been pregnant. :sniffle 

Turns out the Nubians were carrying their kids lower and farther ahead than the Swiss & LMs and the vet didn't scan that far.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks, Tricia, for that wonderful website of ultrasound pictures. I really enjoyed them.

Autumn


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow, me too. That was very interesting to see.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep, that happens sometimes. Whoever does the ultrasound just might make a mistake - so never, never give Lutalyse until you know for sure. That's why I really like the blood testing method best.


----------



## ecftoggs (Oct 26, 2007)

Tricia Smith said:


> A while back, Colleen Monahan put together this page on ultrasounding:


Thanks Tricia for the link to Ultrasound pics. It help us out alot to see them and her descriptions. It confirms what we thought we were seeing but too novice to know better. We are planning on following the pregnacies along at 2 week intervals to help us learn to do it better. Some were very clear that we could see the "bean" of the fetus but most we could only confirm pregnancy by the carnucles. Still alot of fun to watch what is going on inside and the does don't mind because we give them grain and are not using an internal probe.


----------

